#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  refinery operation manual

## pamsartr

Hello friends

Can anyone send me refinery operation manual or post it here.


It's very urgent . i would be thankful.See More: refinery operation manual

----------


## daffodils

Since there are/could be many different technologies / units in a refinery, it would be etter to select a process unit. is there a specific unit you are interested in ?

----------


## mobek

It's really funny. Some think a petroleum refinery is something like a cofee-making machine! DUH!

----------


## aseptman

why not post some good books on how to write a operations manual for a process unit... general one

----------


## npsrinivasarao

send me a mail to : npsrinivasarao@usa.net, I will send you the refinery operation manual file.

----------


## inconel

Dear Pamsartr ,Pls find the attached file.It may be helpful for you.

----------


## kp2008

Thank you so much,,, That is a great material,,,

----------


## pamsartr

Hello 

I am interested in Crude distillation (atm and vacum), Hydrotreating and off gas recovery units.
would be thankful if you can send it on my mail id

par_gar2000@yahoo.co.uk

alternatively you can give me your mail ID and i will put you a mail.

Thanks in advance
P G

----------


## pamsartr

> Since there are/could be many different technologies / units in a refinery, it would be etter to select a process unit. is there a specific unit you are interested in ?



Hello 

I am interested in Crude distillation (atm and vacum), Hydrotreating and off gas recovery units.
would be thankful if you can send it on my mail id

par_gar2000@yahoo.co.uk

alternatively you can give me your mail ID and i will put you a mail.

Thanks in advance
P G

----------


## pamsartr

hello sir

i sent u a mail few days back but didn't get anything in response.
i still need the refinery operation manual.
please help me if u have the material.
u can send it on my id:    par_gar2000@yahoo.co.uk

thanks

----------


## nedo

that is perfect

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, 
Dear Forum members, Sorry for keeping you all waiting in providing the link for Refinery Operating Manual. This book is the first of the series of books. This manual is of Sohar Refinery Project constructed in Sohar, Sultanate of Oman, remaining manuals also will be uploaded shortly. Again I regret for the delay in providing the link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bizkitgto

Very interesting, thanks!

See More: refinery operation manual

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank You

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, 
Dear Forum members, I am changing the share link for Refinery Operating Manual Due to storage problems. Find the link below and keep sharing the link so it does not get expired **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir,

Please send it to me to my mail Id : mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in.I am highly thankful to you.
Yours,
Ramalingam MG.

----------


## fadiragb

fadiragb@gmail.com
could you sent it , please and thankful

----------


## akill3r

very useful.. thanks a lot for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## sharmeen

> Hi, 
> Dear Forum members, I am changing the share link for Refinery Operating Manual Due to storage problems. Find the link below and keep sharing the link so it does not get expired **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Regards,



what is in the blank spaces? i mean site name other wise all of us fail to download.
Thankyou

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Sharmeen,

Please visit this link to download the file: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hi, 
> Dear Forum members, Sorry for keeping you all waiting in providing the link for Refinery Operating Manual. This book is the first of the series of books. This manual is of Sohar Refinery Project constructed in Sohar, Sultanate of Oman, remaining manuals also will be uploaded shortly. Again I regret for the delay in providing the link.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## 5161440

this one is dead too  :Frown:

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please if anyone could upload Again, pleasee . I need it , thanks in advance =)

----------


## nael

please re upload it

See More: refinery operation manual

----------


## shasid

Above link is not accessible brother, could you please upload again.

thanks in advance

shasid

----------


## Marty Thompson

Sohar Refinery Operations Manual.... in 3 parts

----------


## Ibrahim23

Shukran

----------


## Ibrahim23

Reupload Please.

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## shasid

Thanks a ton brother  Marty Thompson !!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Ibrahim23

Good luck for those who share.

----------

